# Terminating my employment offer before start my work in dubai?



## evening.events75 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dear Sirs,

I live in Jordan and I got an official employment offer to work in an IT company in the free zone in Dubai. So i resigned from my current work and i have signed the contract and i prepared myself to relocate to Dubai. And they started my visa processing and they asked me to submit my academic certificates to the free zone office to be able to issue the visa, then they send me an airline ticket to go to Dubai on 2 January but before two days of my travel they informed me that my visa was not issued and that they will inform me later, then I kept sending them emails about the visa status without getting any reply, but on 12 January the company send me an email that the management has withdraw my offer because my manager has resigned and because of restructuring the company. 
So now i have resigned from my work and also i will not be able to join them in Dubai. So i need to know if i can get any compensation from the company? , bearing in mind that they send me an email that they will transfer 2 months’ salary due to any inconsistency that might have been raised from withdrawing the offer, so should i got more than 2 months or what is the legal situation?

Thanks in advance for any help.

BR


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The company is making you the offer of two-months' salary as a gesture of goodwill, they have no legal obligation to you. Many wouldn't even do that. I hope you are able to find another job soon - good luck.


----------



## evening.events75 (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks for your kind email, but why i do not have the right to get any compensation, since the company did not event test my performance to decide if i am qualified or not, and I did not even start my probation period.
Thanks
BR


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The UAE Labour Law prevails http://www.gulftalent.com/repository/ext/UAE_Labour_Law.pdf

After you have read it, you will see that you are actually 'lucky' to have come out of this with 'something'. 

If you read through just a few posts on here on similar subjects, for example where someone's visa was rejected and they had already resigned, they got absolutely nothing. 

I am not saying it's right, just that there is nothing you can do except, perhaps, to contact your potential employer and state your case and see if you can get anything more or perhaps another job offer. Be aware, however, that this could have an adverse effect and they may retract their offer of compensation.


----------



## evening.events75 (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks again for your reply, but in my case their is not problem from my side, for example i already visited the UAE 2 months ago so there should not be any visa problems, and also i did not even start working to say i am not qulaify .. what do u think? 
thnaks 
BR


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You are lucky to have been offered 2 months' compensation, most companies don't do that.

Best to take the money and start looking for another job. 

I know is not what you want to hear but no point in giving you false hopes.


----------



## evening.events75 (Feb 13, 2013)

just to make my post clearer , they withdraw the offer not becuase the visa was not issued but they claim that there is a restructuring in the compnat and that they no more needs me.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Your post is clear, and so were the replies.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

OP, take the two month remuneration offered for the inconvenience and be done with it, don't fight it, you will NOT win. Like others have said the company legally didn't have to provide you anything, but they did because of the inconvenience to you. You said it yourself, they did not withdraw the contract because of your abilities but because they are having some internal issues. How would you prove in court that you were harmed or let go without cause?

Let's put this another way. Say the company hired you, you came here and worked for two months, but they company goes bankrupt and shuts down. At that point the company will pay you two months salary (if it can) and maybe a ticket home. How are you any better off? Take the money and try to find a new job or ask your old company for your old job back. 

Good Luck.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Even if you decide to take your case to the Ministry of Labour (keeping in mind you would need to be physically here or they won't entertain you, so should you decide to do that, the trip alone is going to cost you a few thousand dirhams no to mention the waste of time, time that could be better invested, say, in finding a new job), based on the current labour law, I really don't think you would get more than 3 months' compensation. 

Again, I suggest you take the 2 months' pay and move on.


----------



## evening.events75 (Feb 13, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Even if you decide to take your case to the Ministry of Labour (keeping in mind you would need to be physically here or they won't entertain you, so should you decide to do that, the trip alone is going to cost you a few thousand dirhams no to mention the waste of time, time that could be better invested, say, in finding a new job), based on the current labour law, I really don't think you would get more than 3 months' compensation.
> 
> Again, I suggest you take the 2 months' pay and move on.


thanks again for your reply, but why should be in dubai as i think i can call a lawyer who will contact the UAE embassy in jordan about my case.
your feedback will be higly appreciated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

evening.events75 said:


> thanks again for your reply, but why should be in dubai as i think i can call a lawyer who will contact the UAE embassy in jordan about my case.
> your feedback will be higly appreciated.


Look, dizzyizzy already told you that even in a wrongful termination case you will not get more than 3 months of compensation in general. 
If you still insist on getting a lawyer etc., thats your decision. If you have the connections, maybe you could work something out. But that would be highly unusual, and dont think anyone on the forum is in a position to say anything more than what has already been said.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

evening.events75 said:


> thanks again for your reply, but why should be in dubai as i think i can call a lawyer who will contact the UAE embassy in jordan about my case.
> your feedback will be higly appreciated.


Do it - let us know how you get on. We are all pretty sure we know the outcome, but perhaps you will prove us wrong - good luck!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you have any idea of how much lawyers cost around here?


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

You are really stubborn which is nice when you have a leg to stand on. It doesn't look like that in this case. It costs like 10000 to "retain" a fairly good lawyer, then they charge you for phone calls, photocopies and the air you breathe while on the phone with them. By the time you're done with all this, the two months salary plus extra and your precious time will all have gone. Take the two months salary and start looking for another job or call the company you left. I don't know of any company in UAE that would pay you 2 months salary for withdrawing an offer. Good luck!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you are planning to speak to the UAE Embassy in Jordan then (a) most likely they cannot do ANYTHING, unless(b) someone really influential pushes things around in Jordan. Just hiring a lawyer in Jordan will be of no help. I do know know a couple of very good (TOP) local firms in Jordan, but even they had no influence whatsoever to make people go really out of their way to handle something which is not even in their control/ jurisdiction.
Since everyone is a former minister in Jordan given how often the govt. changes, maybe you know someone with influence. That is your only chance.
The cheapest lawyers I know in Jordan (from good firms) charge about 180 JOD (250 USD) an hour for non bar qualified lawyers.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

He isn't going to back down. He won't listen to any of us. That's why I told him to do it and wished him luck. It's unlikely he will even now break even if he does this - as we all know - but, as my very wise Mother used to say (and this should go on the inspirational sayings thread), there's no point in flogging a dead horse. Let's move on and leave him to his own devices.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> He isn't going to back down. He won't listen to any of us. That's why I told him to do it and wished him luck. It's unlikely he will even now break even if he does this - as we all know - but, as my very wise Mother used to say (and this should go on the inspirational sayings thread), there's no point in flogging a dead horse. Let's move on and leave him to his own devices.


Well said. " A fool and his money................"


----------



## Bulin (Nov 26, 2016)

*Job offer taken back after I resigned*

Hi all;

I am also same situation now, Could you please guide me on how to tackle the below situation?

Offer received from a consultancy to work in ADNOC group, after all formalities like premedical, SC, CNIA & company approval cleared, consultancy sent an email to resign my present UAE job.

Upon resigning notified to consultancy that my joining date will be on 30/11/16.

But got call on 20th that the hiring is on hold, advising to continue with the present employer till further notice.

Further negotiation, present employer accepts to keep me till end of Dec-16, as like extending notice period, but not cancelling the resignation.

22nd consultancy sent an email saying that they are withdrawing their offer letter issued to me due to the hiring is on hold by the client.

It is really bad situation for me, however I suppose to get promotion from my current employer by Jan-17, resigned due to this offer, now it is been taken back, unable to continue with the present employer.

From Jan-17 I will be JOBLESS due to this issue, do I have any chance to claim or sue legally?

Please advise.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Bulin said:


> Please advise.


Not a leg to stand on I'm afraid, unless you want to spend years in the courts and spend a fortune trying to sue a middleman who was probably doing what ADNOC told them, and suing ADNOC who are government owned and never actually told you to do anything.

Not sure who you think you could claim against as you don't have a contract with anyone to sue against. An email isnt a Contract.

Bad as your situation is, the courts won't be of much use.


----------

